# Duplicate posts



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2015)

I think I'm winning with 13 duplicate posts in the 'websites' thread


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2015)

I think I'm winning with 13 duplicate posts in the 'websites' thread


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2015)

I think I'm winning with 13 duplicate posts in the 'websites' thread


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2015)

I think I'm winning with 13 duplicate posts in the 'websites' thread


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2015)

I think I'm winning with 13 duplicate posts in the 'websites' thread


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2015)

I think I'm winning with 13 duplicate posts in the 'websites' thread


----------



## jack smith (6 Nov 2015)

You certainly are taking over.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2015)

jack smith said:


> You certainly are taking over.
> View attachment 109273


It's my first step to World domination


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2015)

jack smith said:


> You certainly are taking over.
> View attachment 109273


It's my first step to World domination


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I'm winning with 13 duplicate posts in the 'websites' thread


@Accy cyclist holds that, along with the number of duplicate threads, 14. You only managed 6.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Nov 2015)

Just posted and spotted that there is a problem with posts not showing as having posted which inevitably leads to duplicates as people press "post" again - unless you are me of course who knows better ...


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)

Sorry I accidentally moved the contents of this thread to the wrong place whilst trying to sort out the duplicates. I think they are now back in the right place.

In the meantime - yes the old problem of the system hanging is back, if you press refresh you usually see that your post has been added. I think you have to wait till the post button turns yellow before hitting refresh.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Just posted and spotted that there is a problem with posts not showing as having posted which inevitably leads to duplicates as people press "post" again - unless you are me of course who knows better ...


Me an all. you just have to trust it has been posted.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Just posted and spotted that there is a problem with posts not showing as having posted which inevitably leads to duplicates as people press "post" again - unless you are me of course who knows better ...


Me an all. you just have to trust it has been posted. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

